# Did Workers Comp screw up my taxes?



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a full time job, and I drive about 2 hours a day 3 nights a week. I got hooked by the Uber lie, and quickly gave up, but continued when I learned that Uber deductions help my tax return.

However, I'm now on Workers Comp this year, and the benefits are not income, it is non-taxable. I will not receive any W2, 1099, or anything to file on year-end taxes.
Hopefully I will be back to work before the years end, but if surgical repair is necessary; 4-10 months of recovery!

So, how does this effect a part time Uber driver April 15th?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> I have a full time job, and I drive about 2 hours a day 3 nights a week. I got hooked by the Uber lie, and quickly gave up, but continued when I learned that Uber deductions help my tax return.
> 
> However, I'm now on Workers Comp this year, and the benefits are not income, it is non-taxable. I will not receive any W2, 1099, or anything to file on year-end taxes.
> Hopefully I won't be back to work before the years end, but if surgical repair is necessary; 4-10 months of recovery!
> ...


Just wondering if you are even allowed to work, even self employment, while receiving Workers Comp? I've heard of insurance companies sending investigators to follow recipients to record their activities in order to ferret out fraudulent claims. You might be required to report earnings to your employer and the insurance company. If there is no job you can do, and you can't return to light duty, maybe your employer won't object to driving for hire.
Tax-wise, it would seem you wouldn't have much liability after deducting mileage, etc on Uber income.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax pro; my opinions are worth exactly what you are paying for them.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Just wondering if you are even allowed to work, even self employment, while receiving Workers Comp? I've heard of insurance companies sending investigators to follow recipients to record their activities in order to ferret out fraudulent claims.


Yes, I've consided those issues. That's why I prefer the contractor status, I can work an hour or 2 and stop at any point it's too much. My Uber payment reports and my milage app reports will backup my claims. I've been honest with the Insurance Company, if they want to come take pictures of me in public I don't care.


Older Chauffeur said:


> You might be required to report earnings to your employer and the insurance company. If there is no job you can do, and you can't return to light duty, maybe your employer won't object to driving for hire.


I've answered all their questions honestly, and asked my own for clarification. They're not always helpful or timely. Some of my emails go weeks without a response. But I want an official paper trail, no off the record phone calls I can't prove happen later 


Older Chauffeur said:


> Tax-wise, it would seem you wouldn't have much liability after deducting mileage, etc on Uber income.
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax pro; my opinions are worth exactly what you are paying for them.


Thanks 
I know there are a few Tax Pros that visit the site occasionally and hopefully they'll know any details I've missed.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> Yes, I've consided those issues. That's why I prefer the contractor status, I can work an hour or 2 and stop at any point it's too much. My Uber payment reports and my milage app reports will backup my claims. I've been honest with the Insurance Company, if they want to come take pictures of me in public I don't care.
> 
> I've answered all their questions honestly, and asked my own for clarification. They're not always helpful or timely. Some of my emails go weeks without a response. But I want an official paper trail, no off the record phone calls I can't prove happen later
> 
> ...


Good for you; it sounds like you have been upfront with them, and neither your employer and their insurer have any objections. The paper trail is an excellent idea. Best wishes on your recovery and return to work!


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

If you are not allowed to work when on workers comp and get caught it can be considered fraud and you may have to pay back everything you collected and prosecuted. My company had an insurance division and we had many people in undercover vehicles tracking people on comp for the state of California.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

atthehop said:


> If you are not allowed to work when on workers comp and get caught it can be considered fraud and you may have to pay back everything you collected and prosecuted. My company had an insurance division and we had many people in undercover vehicles tracking people on comp for the state of California.


Thanks for the unnecessary lecture and not answering my TAX question!
I'm following all my doctors instructions. I'm not able to perform my job duties at my place of employment. The doctor didn't tell me I was on constant bed rest.

Only work a couple hours a night if I feel well enough.
Not lifting anything over 10 lbs
Take breaks
And stop driving when I use mediation.
I've never lied to the Insurance Company.
This is how "hard" I worked last week.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

Maybe you should ask your workers comp office for a ruling.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

What?
They don't care about my taxes, already told me I'm not getting a W2 or 1099.
What exactly are you talking about.
Actually I don't care, the question was about my taxes


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

You will get a 1099 from Uber if you make over $600.


----------



## atthehop (Jul 24, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You will get a 1099 from Uber if you make over $600.


And the IRS gets a copy to compare to your tax return.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> What?
> They don't care about my taxes, already told me I'm not getting a W2 or 1099.
> What exactly are you talking about.
> Actually I don't care, the question was about my taxes


Your fine, just do exactly what the doctors say. Workers comp is not subject to taxes. If the doctors ok'd you for a little driving then your fine. And depending on your case, you might be entitled to a final lump sum or lifetime benefits from workers comp. All tax free. It's called compensation for a reason. Now, benefits or supplemental income is subject to taxes. Just always do what your state approved workers comp doctor says. Don't ever miss an appt.


----------

